#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  К чему бы это?

## Эделизи

Сегодня мне приснилось, что Сакья Тринзин дает мне благословение. Какое-то материнское (?), так во сне говорилось. Отцовское я пропустила, оно было в другой день ))).

Очень была удивлена, проснувшись, ибо я к Сакья Тринзину не имею ни малейшего отношения. К чему бы это?
Сакья Тринзин вообще собирается в Россию?

Спасибо.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сегодня мне приснилось, что Сакья Тринзин дает мне благословение. Какое-то материнское (?), так во сне говорилось. Отцовское я пропустила, оно было в другой день ))).
> 
> Очень была удивлена, проснувшись, ибо я к Сакья Тринзину не имею ни малейшего отношения. К чему бы это?
> Сакья Тринзин вообще собирается в Россию?
> 
> Спасибо.


Вот это да! 
Напишите ему письмо, пусть подтвердит.
У меня во сне не получается, а вам нужно просить учение во сне раз такие способности.

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Эделизи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

> Вот это да! 
> а вам нужно просить учение во сне раз такие способности.


Попросить, наверное, не получится. Я не настолько осознаю себя во сне. И способности скромные.

Самое интересное, что в этом сне мне были давны наставления, но не от Сакьи Тринзина, а от позолоченной бумпы, которая со мной заговорила. Во сне я их понимала, проснулась и даже приблизительно не знаю, что бумпа мне поведала ))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Попросить, наверное, не получится. Я не настолько осознаю себя во сне. И способности скромные.
> 
> Самое интересное, что в этом сне мне были давны наставления, но не от Сакьи Тринзина, а от позолоченной бумпы, которая со мной заговорила. Во сне я их понимала, проснулась и даже приблизительно не знаю, что бумпа мне поведала ))


То что не осознаете это не страшно, может стоит попрактиковать йогу сновидений.
А учение не обязательно должно иметь вербальный смысл, еще лучше если это прямая передача. Ясно одно, вам что-то светит и нужно к этому идти.
Вот смотрите, мне не светит а я иду ))) Даже два раза беседовал с ННР держа за руку- он ничего так и не благословил и не сказал а у вас даже во сне наставления, прекрасно!

----------


## Эделизи

> То что не осознаете это не страшно, может стоит попрактиковать йогу сновидений.
> А учение не обязательно должно иметь вербальный смысл, еще лучше если это прямая передача. Ясно одно, вам что-то светит и нужно к этому идти.
> Вот смотрите, мне не светит а я иду ))) Даже два раза беседовал с ННР держа за руку- он ничего так и не благословил и не сказал а у вас даже во сне наставления, прекрасно!


Алексей, йога сновидений не в лайт варианте, а в настоящем, это жесть. Практиковала. В миру это невозможно. Сон смешивается с бодрствованием и ты всегда находишься в таком странном состоянии между сном и явью. Отсюда и сны осознаешь. А реальность похожа на сон. Не, я так только несколько дней выдержала и сдалась.

Думаете, Вам не светит если вы беседовали с самим ННР аж два раза?  Если вы обладаете способностью практиковать несколько часов в день?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, йога сновидений не в лайт варианте, а в настоящем, это жесть. Практиковала. В миру это невозможно. Сон смешивается с бодрствованием и ты всегда находишься в таком странном состоянии между сном и явью. Отсюда и сны осознаешь. А реальность похожа на сон. Не, я так только несколько дней выдержала и сдалась.
> 
> Думаете, Вам не светит если вы беседовали с самим ННР аж два раза?  Если вы обладаете способностью практиковать несколько часов в день?


Ну не знаю, мне казалось что достаточно просто засыпать с белым тигле, и все само собой произойдет, но я не практиовал, вам конечно виднее.

Так практиковать долго это разве способность? Это больше черта характера, целеустремленность, настойчивость, я сам по себе такой -иду к цели долго и упорно, хотя раньше был очень ленив.

----------


## Эделизи

повтор

----------


## Эделизи

> Так практиковать долго это разве способность? Это больше черта характера, целеустремленность, настойчивость, я сам по себе такой -иду к цели долго и упорно, хотя раньше был очень ленив.


Ленивы все. Абсолютно. Кроме некоторых умалишенных. 
От своих учителей  слышала что, кто не имеет такую способность практиковать считается "учеником с маленькими способностями". То есть Вы уже не ученик "с маленькими способностями".
Я вот с маленькими, стремящимися к нулю)))  Последнее время вообще не практикую.

п.с.
А почему Вам нельзя отправить личное сообщение?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ленивы все. Абсолютно. Кроме некоторых умалишенных. 
> От своих учителей  слышала что, кто не имеет такую способность практиковать считается "учеником с маленькими способностями". То есть Вы уже не ученик "с маленькими способностями".
> Я вот с маленькими, стремящимися к нулю)))  Последнее время вообще не практикую.
> 
> п.с.
> А почему Вам нельзя отправить личное сообщение?


Ну если в этом смысле, то возможно не с маленькими, но и не с большими, скорее со средними, я не знаю какими, поэтому я бросил корчить из себя кого-то и делаю нендро, вот когда закончу, буду со средними способностями, а если к тому моменту проявятся сиддхи то возможно с высшими.

Ваше сновидение как раз можно отнести к высшим способностям, что касается практики то она может быть разного рода, иногда ничего не делание тоже практика, различного рода потуги это для нас- с низшими способностями, беритесь за то что вам советует ринпоче и не теряйте время.

Ой, они и правда были отключены, спасибо что подсказали

----------


## Маша_ла

Просто сны - это сны. Хорошие сны - это благословение, плохие или мирские сны - очищение.
Ну думаю, что стоит придавать снам большое значение.
Сакья Тризин является держателем учений многих линий. Возможно, даже не осознавая этого, Вы как-то связаны с ним.
Вообще, бывают сны, о которых лучше никому не говорить и хранить, как блессинг в сердце)) Иначе благословение разбазаривается, когда мы пытаемся найти какой-то смысл или логику во снах..
Я думаю так, по кр. мере.

А может быть, это просто проекции Нико, которая хочет найти Сакья Тризина и получить от него учения)) Может, на  основе ее неуспокоенности на этот счет, Вам этот сон приснился)) Или это Никоин сон Вам приснился))
Кто ищет правды во снах?)) Тем более, в инете))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Крымский (07.10.2015), Нико (04.10.2015), Эделизи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Просто сны - это сны. Хорошие сны - это благословение, плохие или мирские сны - очищение.
> Ну думаю, что стоит придавать снам большое значение.
> Сакья Тризин является держателем учений многих линий. Возможно, даже не осознавая этого, Вы как-то связаны с ним.
> Вообще, бывают сны, о которых лучше никому не говорить и хранить, как блессинг в сердце)) Иначе благословение разбазаривается, когда мы пытаемся найти какой-то смысл или логику во снах..
> Я думаю так, по кр. мере.
> 
> А может быть, это просто проекции Нико, которая хочет найти Сакья Тризина и получить от него учения)) Может, на  основе ее неуспокоенности на этот счет, Вам этот сон приснился)) Или это Никоин сон Вам приснился))
> Кто ищет правды во снах?)) Тем более, в инете))


Я б не отказалась получить дженанг во сне. Никуда ехать не надо даже))). Наверное и правда мои проекции передаются по тырнету некоторым).

А вообще такие ламы, как Сакья Тризин, просто так не снятся. Далай-лама назвал его "лучшим из практикующих буддистов-мирян" в этом мире. Это признак того, что вы сделали или делаете что-то очень хорошее сейчас, радующее учителей. Даже если вам и кажется, что вы не практикуете. Вспомните, что вы недавно сделали...

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015), Маша_ла (04.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (04.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2015), Эделизи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Попросить, наверное, не получится. Я не настолько осознаю себя во сне. И способности скромные.
> 
> Самое интересное, что в этом сне мне были давны наставления, но не от Сакьи Тринзина, а от позолоченной бумпы, которая со мной заговорила. Во сне я их понимала, проснулась и даже приблизительно не знаю, что бумпа мне поведала ))


Бывает) Думаю, показатель настоящего сна ясности - это когда помнишь само наставление. Но снить такое хорошо. Это говорит о том, что Ваш ум потихоньку и наяву имеет определенно памятование о практике.

И уж точно, стоит посмотреть на Сакья Тризина в натуре) если получится.

----------

Эделизи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Аше

> Сегодня мне приснилось, что Сакья Тринзин дает мне благословение. ...  К чему бы это?...


Считается, что при трактовке знаков важен контекст. Одно дело знак, проявившийся, пока вы делаете какую-то практику, другое дело, знак, проявившийся вне контекста практики, даже если это один и тот же знак, значение будет разное. Здесь есть описание различных знаков, в том числе, проявляющихся во сне, которые описаны, начиная с раздела "Знаки, возникающие у практикующего малых способностей" и далее:
http://annutara.info/karthar_rinpoch...ic_mirror.html

И хотя есть трактовки знаков, тем не менее, есть рекомендации не фиксироваться на знаках, по ссылке выше они тоже приведены, но для примера аналогичное от Янгтанг Ринпоче:



> Другой важный момент практики садханы, это знание того, что в ходе практики возникнут хорошие и/или плохие знаки. Очень важно не быть ошеломленным обоими крайностями - и хороших, и плохих знаков. Например, в случае возникновения хороших знаков, запрещается радоваться, восторгаться и затем рассказывать о возникших знаках другим, такого ни в коем случае не следует допускать. Аналогично, если возникнут плохие знаки, не следует унывать и огорчаться по этому поводу. Необходимо просто осознать оба вида опыта - и плохой, и хороший - и двигаться дальше. Природа обоих видов опыта пустотна, ни один из них не имеет какого-либо самосущного существования. Следует пребывать в воззрении природы абсолютной истины, являющейся природой великой равностности хорошего и плохого. Это сущностное наставление для практики садханы. Необходимо его понять.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.10.2015), Доня (07.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2015), Эделизи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

По-моему, ЕСДЛ также называл Сакья Тризина - королем тантр. Так что, в любом случае, это очень хороший сон, тем более, со словами, которые еще и запомнились.

Нико))

----------

Нико (04.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

Навеяло, что называется... Из книги Ламы Сопы Ринпоче "Сердце пути"....

Несколько лет тому назад, находясь в затворническом центре «Тушита» в Дхарамсале, я поднёс несколько красивых бегоний Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе. Поднести эти цветы было не совсем простым делом, так как, хотя они были невероятно прекрасны, цвели они всего несколько дней, после чего где-то за день полностью осыпались. Я поднёс цветы в разукрашенных банках из-под масла вместе с денежным подношением в размере тридцати  рупий в конверте, на котором написал краткую просьбу о развитии моего ума. В то время Его Святейшество находился в затворничестве, поэтому я оставил подношение в его личном офисе. 

Я думаю, Его Святейшество был доволен подношением цветов, потому что в ту ночь мне приснилось, что он, сидя на троне в храме, даёт мне немного внутреннего подношения из капалы на его столике и я его пью. 

На следующий день, когда я проснулся, в моём уме что-то изменилось. Обычно я крайне ленив, но в то время, должно быть, благодаря влиянию многих лам в Дхарамсале, которые подпитали меня энергией, у меня стало немного больше сил на небольшую медитацию по утрам. Я пытался выполнять краткую медитацию на ламрим в качестве мотивации на весь предстоящий день, и в результате в то утро моя медитация была гораздо действеннее, чем обычно. У меня возникло сильное желание переродиться в аду ради блага других. В ту самую минуту мне захотелось попасть в горячий ад. Это чувство было нестерпимым, я не смог его подавить. Это желание было так сильно, что я полчаса громко рыдал, как маленький ребёнок. 

Я думаю, накануне вечером Его Святейшество за меня молился; он наверняка  благословил мой ум. Мой ум изменился. Сновидение и переживание в медитации были несомненными знаками благословения Его Святейшества. Возможно, также произошло  очищение вследствие подношения цветов. Из трёх видов доброты гуру подобное переживание является примером доброты гуру в благословлении ума ученика. Конечно, через несколько часов это ощущение совершенно исчезло. 

После этого мне очень захотелось покупать цветочные семена и их сажать. Когда они вырастали, я подносил эти цветы ламам в Дхарамсале. Я обнаружил, что лучшее подношение — это подношение цветов.

----------

Эделизи (04.10.2015), Эфрон (06.10.2015)

----------


## Forsh

> К чему бы это?


Не пробовали ассоциативный анализ сновидений? Хорошо описан в "Толковании сновидений" Фрейда. Зачастую за фасадом сновидения скрыт смысл, который в публичную плоскость не отважишься вынести, там все очень интимно.

----------


## Эделизи

> Не пробовали ассоциативный анализ сновидений? Хорошо описан в "Толковании сновидений" Фрейда. Зачастую за фасадом сновидения скрыт смысл, который в публичную плоскость не отважишься вынести, там все очень интимно.


Нет, не пробовала. Мне как-то ближе юнгианский анализ.
И вообще приятнее думать, что действительно получила благословение.

----------

Нико (07.10.2015)

----------


## Николас

Все сны - эпизоды ваших прошлых жизней. Если это как то связано с настоящим - значит Вы продолжаете наступать на грабли.

----------


## Шавырин

> Все сны - эпизоды ваших прошлых жизней.


Бред.

----------

Нико (07.10.2015)

----------


## Антончик

Есть хорошая книжка "Йога сновидений и практика естественного света" за авторством ННР.
там написано в частности про виды сновидений:
сновидения из текущих содержаний ума, обусловленные событиями предыдущих днейсновидения из кармических следов прошлой жизнисновидения ясности

----------

Дондог (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Есть хорошая книжка "Йога сновидений и практика естественного света" за авторством ННР.
> там написано в частности про виды сновидений:
> сновидения из текущих содержаний ума, обусловленные событиями предыдущих днейсновидения из кармических следов прошлой жизнисновидения ясности


А я вот сейчас тоже добавлю, т.к. "причастилась" к классическому ньингма. 

Сновидения, если соблюдать режим засыпания в 9 вечера, и до 5-6 утра, бывают трёх видов. 

1) с 9-11 вечера сновидения отражают события прожитого дня или того, что случилось раньше. Это простые проекции ума.

2) с 11 до часу ночи странные сновидения могут быть навеяны духами, которые обычно активизируются в это время.

3) С трех до пяти-шести утра сновидения бывают "знаками", указывающими на то, что с вами произойдёт в ближайшем будущем.

Это объяснения Кхенринпоче Нгаванга Намгьяла, который до 8-го ноября даёт учения в Москве. Не реклама, но, может быть, кому-то будет полезно.

----------

Ometoff (07.10.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.10.2015), Дондог (11.10.2015), Пема Дролкар (08.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (08.10.2015), Эделизи (08.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> 1) с 9-11 вечера сновидения отражают события прожитого дня или того, что случилось раньше. Это простые проекции ума.


Боюсь, тут таких нет))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2015), Кузьмич (10.10.2015), Сергей Хос (09.10.2015), Эделизи (08.10.2015)

----------


## Алик

А ещё говорят, что когда у тебя бессонница - это значит, что ты кому-то снишься ).

----------

Чагна Дордже (08.10.2015), Эделизи (09.10.2015), Юй Кан (08.10.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А ещё говорят, что когда у тебя бессонница - это значит, что ты кому-то снишься ).


А это легко проверить,вспомнив, была она или нет минувшей ночью где-то с 00 часов и по 3.30.ночи .)) :Wink:

----------

Алик (09.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А ещё говорят, что когда у тебя бессонница - это значит, что ты кому-то снишься ).


Видимо пожилых людей очень часто кому-то во сне показывают.

----------

Алик (10.10.2015), Кузьмич (10.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2015), Шавырин (11.10.2015), Эделизи (10.10.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Видимо пожилых людей очень часто кому-то во сне показывают.


Они за свою долгую жизнь кого только не встречали )))

----------

Алик (10.10.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Видимо пожилых людей очень часто кому-то во сне показывают.


Но они там могут быть и не пожилыми. Шайтан (сансара) может все!!

----------

Алик (11.10.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А ещё говорят, что когда у тебя бессонница - это значит, что ты кому-то снишься ).


У меня лично постоянная нехватка сонницы - спать готова в любой момент, но долго спать не дают))) Так давно уже хочется всех наснить)))

Что касается знаков, то часто бывают дежавю про будущее, но они всплывают в жизни гораздо позже в непредсказуемый момент. 

А с духами у меня полный взаимомирный тандем.))) После чтения Мачиг Лабдрон они мне не мешают спать вообще. Ежели под духами не понимать моих котов.

----------

Алик (11.10.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Видимо пожилых людей очень часто кому-то во сне показывают.


Кстати, логично. Со временем у человека появляется больше знакомых, отсюда больше вероятность, что он приснится кому-то  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.10.2015), Шавырин (11.10.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А с духами у меня полный взаимомирный тандем.))) После чтения Мачиг Лабдрон они мне не мешают спать вообще. Ежели под духами не понимать моих котов.


Духи с 11-ти до часу ночи гуляют. Если ты в это время спишь, то есть опасность...) У меня-то нет))).

----------


## Маша_ла

У них прямо строгий такой отбой? У духов-то? А если я не сплю с 2-3 часов)) Эх, не видать мне вещих снов, видно))

----------

Алик (11.10.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Духи с 11-ти до часу ночи гуляют. Если ты в это время спишь, то есть опасность...) У меня-то нет))).


А "часовой пояс" они блюдут ?

*Ну, типа , тибетские духи в своём регионе гуляют или всюду.

----------

Алик (11.10.2015), Паня (11.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, логично. Со временем у человека появляется больше знакомых, отсюда больше вероятность, что он приснится кому-то


Ну да. А лучшее средство, чтобы никому не сниться - снотворное.

----------


## Нико

> А "часовой пояс" они блюдут ?
> 
> *Ну, типа , тибетские духи в своём регионе гуляют или всюду.


Местные духе же ведь.... Потому и пояс часовой "один"))).

----------


## Нико

> У них прямо строгий такой отбой? У духов-то? А если я не сплю с 2-3 часов)) Эх, не видать мне вещих снов, видно))


Зачем так строго к себе, Маша?))) Вещие сны ещё никому не помешали).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Знаю только одно - с годами практики, если нарабатывать осознанность, снов сниться все меньше, клеши даже во сне проявляются все меньше, кошмары пропадают, и даже во сне можно влиять на ситуации, которые тебе снятся, или, по крайней мере, немедленно проснуться. Наблюдаешь свой ум. Применяешь противоядия. Ну, хотя бы в какой-то мере. И спишь гораздо спокойнее, потому что и наяву страхи поуменьшаются.

Так что указанное выше деление скорее, символическое. Иногда духи и к утречку могут наплыть, а ближайшее будущее можно увидеть и в полночь.)))

А сны ясности вообще непредсказуемы)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Зачем так строго к себе, Маша?))) Вещие сны ещё никому не помешали).


Работа, Майя)) Ночью дело лучше всего идет))

Сны мне и так успевают хорошие сниться))

Офф: ты видела расписание Лам Дре в Индии?
Короче, из нового монастыря Сакья в Калимпонге:

Latest Notice
Beginning 5th October, His Holiness the Sakya Trizin will bestow the Lamdre oral transmission, initiations and teachings of the Eight Later Cycles of the Path. During the same time, His Eminence Khondung Ratna Vajra Rinpoche will give teachings of the Lamdre Tsogshey.
• 5-14 Oct 2015: Morning—3 initiations and oral transmission of the Lamdre lineage gurus’ lives and liberation.
• Afternoon—Teachings on the Three Perception
• 15 Oct: Bestowal of Bodhicitta vows and acceptance of disciple
• 16-22 Oct: Supplementary retreat
• 23 Oct –6 Nov: Hevajra Cause Empowerment
• 24-30 Oct : The first Grand Vajrakilaya Puja@Sakya Monastery, Kalimpong
• 31 Oct: His Holiness will initiate Long life empowerment.
• 7-13 Nov: Transmission of the Triple Tantra (Yellow and Red volume) followed by teaching on the Eight Later Cycles of the Path in the mornings (until completion)
• Afternoon—Triple Tantra
• 14-18 Nov: teaching of the Outer Creation
• 19-26 Nov: Hevajra Path Empowerment
• 27-29 Nov: Teaching of the Inner Creation
• 30- Nov–3 Dec: Secret Empowerment teaching
• 4 Dec: Wisdom Empowerment teaching
• 5 Dec: 4th Empowerment teaching
• 6-7 Dec: Outer Guru Yoga Blessing
updated 12th oct 2015

The above schedule is subject to modification when necessary. Thank you.

----------

Пема Дролкар (12.10.2015), Эделизи (13.10.2015)

----------

